
Ask HN: Whose are the worlds best voices for narration? - hguhghuff
Stephen Fry probably #1 but who else in the world has an extraordinary narration voice?<p>I wish I was born with a magnificent voice....it&#x27;s one of the greatest gifts you can be born with.
======
sundaysailor
Mike Bennett, podcaster extraordinnaire of "Underwood & Flinch" fame, isn't
bad either.

Edit: typo

